# What size of Altenator to run for 2000+ Watts?



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm running 2400 Watts, 3 10" Rockfod Fosgate Woofers. I'm only running with a 660 cca battery, and stock Alternator on my 305 V8 in my '81 El Camino.

At night, with the lights on, I cant bump like I do in the Day time. Do I need another battery? 

Any suggestions on Alternator Upgrades?


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Feb 2 2010, 01:35 PM~16489638
> *I'm running 2400 Watts, 3 10" Rockfod Fosgate Woofers. I'm only running with a 660 cca battery, and stock Alternator on my 305 V8 in my '81 El Camino.
> 
> At night, with the lights on, I cant bump like I do in the Day time. Do I need another battery?
> ...


200 amps or more. Check out excessive amprage or Mechman.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Get the largest available for your application.

http://excessiveamperage.com/

Email Nate, he will take care of you bro


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Feb 2 2010, 03:35 PM~16489638
> *I'm running 2400 Watts, 3 10" Rockfod Fosgate Woofers. I'm only running with a 660 cca battery, and stock Alternator on my 305 V8 in my '81 El Camino.
> At night, with the lights on, I cant bump like I do in the Day time. Do I need another battery?
> Any suggestions on Alternator Upgrades?
> *


AH WHAT BRAND IS GIVING YOU 2400 WATTS


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Feb 2 2010, 02:36 PM~16490233
> *Get the largest available for your application.
> 
> http://excessiveamperage.com/
> ...


200 amp on my pickup from this site  works great worth the money the ones you get from the parts houses never last


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

I'd say a 250 amp alt and a second battery. Something like a kinetik 2000 or 2400. As far as brands go excessive, mechman, powermaster, dc power, irragi, and Ohio generator are the top brands. Just do some research on them and go with the one that gives you the best deal.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I AM JUST IMAGINING HIM COMING BACK WITH PYRAMID, OR SOME OTHER BRAND THAT SAYS 2400 WATTS, AND YOU BUY IT FROM A FLEA MARKET. AND HE NEEDS A 200 AMP ALTERNATOR FOR THAT MAYBE NEEDS A NEW AMP.........


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 2 2010, 05:45 PM~16492131
> *I AM JUST IMAGINING HIM COMING BACK WITH PYRAMID, OR SOME OTHER BRAND THAT SAYS 2400 WATTS, AND YOU BUY IT FROM A FLEA MARKET.  AND HE NEEDS A 200 AMP ALTERNATOR FOR THAT  MAYBE NEEDS A NEW AMP.........
> *


remember BOSS audio, or vulfenhagen haha


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by incman78_@Feb 2 2010, 06:33 PM~16492018
> *I'd say a 250 amp alt and a second battery. Something like a kinetik 2000 or 2400. As far as brands go excessive, mechman, powermaster, dc power, irragi, and Ohio generator are the top brands. Just do some research on them and go with the one that gives you the best deal.
> *


Yeah 2 batt. would deff. not hurt.You got the charcoal can in the pass side front right??Move that bitch and put the 2nd batt. there


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Feb 2 2010, 07:54 PM~16492209
> *remember BOSS audio, or vulfenhagen haha
> *


GESUNDHEIT


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 2 2010, 08:15 PM~16492430
> *Yeah 2 batt. would deff. not hurt.You got the charcoal can in the pass side front right??Move that bitch and put the 2nd batt. there
> *


thats what I did  
2 odyssey 2150s in the trunk00.3


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

it might be a power acoustic or a kole.
while they say big #s on them. they generaly do half of whats stated.

I remember seeing that power acoustic 5500w amp get benched at 2500w or so give or take on great electrical. still 2500w going to some subs is nothing to shake a stick at. lol


----------

